# boilieroller selber bauen?



## AltBierAngler (15. März 2007)

hat jmd. von euch schon mal einen gebaut?....oder eine bauanleitung die was taugt die der posten könnte?..

überhaupt könnte man mal einen thraet starten in dem sowas besprochen wird, selfmade tackles etc. ...oder gibts das schon?


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (15. März 2007)

*AW: boilieroller selber bauen?*

Ein Boilieroller selber bauen ist denke ich ziemlich schwierig. Das ist glaub ich günstiger sich einen zu kaufen.


----------



## AltBierAngler (15. März 2007)

*AW: boilieroller selber bauen?*

mh...ja weiß ich doch, dachte jmd. wär zum durchbruch gekommen und hätte ne gute idee


----------



## Carpjunky (15. März 2007)

*AW: boilieroller selber bauen?*

Hallo,

Also ich bin gerad dabei auf "eckige" umzusteigen...
Also woolte nen Brett nehmen einen Rahmen dazu mit griff und dann längst draht spannen...vielleicht noch rillen scheiden damit der draht besser durschneiden kann....

is halt noch alles inner e´ntwicklung aber wenn alles klappt stell ich mal nen Bericht ins forum basteln&selbermachen



Gruß

Junky


----------



## smith1337 (15. März 2007)

*AW: boilieroller selber bauen?*

das schwierigste sind "nur" die Walzen. alles andere sollte nicht sehr schwer sein!? denke ich... hab bei ebay ein, zwei  sachen gefunden aber da werden die wie Goldstaub gehandelt, verständlicher Weise... wenn jemand gut drehen kann, besorg ich Material |supergri


----------



## friggler (15. März 2007)

*AW: boilieroller selber bauen?*

Wie sieht so ein Gerät aus?
Wie funktioniert das?
Worauf kommt es an?
Was kostet so ein Teil?

Könnte ja u.U. Spass machen sich darüber Gedanken zu machen.

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## smith1337 (15. März 2007)

*AW: boilieroller selber bauen?*

gib mal bei ebay "boiliemaschine" ein, da siehst so`n Ding... nix Digges, bis auf die Walzen.


----------



## AltBierAngler (15. März 2007)

*AW: boilieroller selber bauen?*

mhh gute ab 30 euro...

guck mal bei google.de

wenn du ne idee hast posten


----------



## smith1337 (15. März 2007)

*AW: boilieroller selber bauen?*



AltBierAngler schrieb:


> mhh gute ab 30 euro...




eher 300euro!!!


----------



## AltBierAngler (15. März 2007)

*AW: boilieroller selber bauen?*

ich glaube du hast da was falsch verstanden die rede ist von nem roller, nicht von ner maschiene!! n einfacher handroller....


----------



## smith1337 (15. März 2007)

*AW: boilieroller selber bauen?*

das hab ich auch gerade gemerkt |kopfkrat alter, da muß `n Motor ran!!! :q :g


----------



## AltBierAngler (15. März 2007)

*AW: boilieroller selber bauen?*

nene... du kriegst so 25 auf einmal gerollt.....
mit vorgefertigten würstn geht das echt flux

fg chris


----------



## friggler (15. März 2007)

*AW: boilieroller selber bauen?*

So auf die schnelle habe Ich kein tolles Bild gefunden...
 Der untere Teil sieht aus wie eine x-fache Anordnungen aus halbrunden Bahnen.
 Eine Walze hab Ich nicht sehen können..
Ist das obere Teil nochmal das gleiche in halber Länge??


----------



## Kaljan (15. März 2007)

*AW: boilieroller selber bauen?*

gib mal bei ebay Boilieroller ein , da kommen billige ergebnisse .
so 14 euronen.


----------



## smith1337 (15. März 2007)

*AW: boilieroller selber bauen?*

richtig... das is `n einfacher Handroller (ohne Walzen). die Maschine hat 2 Walzen, die die boilies `rollen´... werd mich mal ans Organisieren machen. vielleicht kriegt man so`n Ding ja gebastelt.
einen Handroller selber zu bauen, is glaube ich nicht der Mühe wert, darüber nachzudenken, denke ich |supergri


----------



## AltBierAngler (15. März 2007)

*AW: boilieroller selber bauen?*

aaaalso...verigss das mit der walze smith meinte ne maschiene...

sooo du hast zwei platten da sind alles halbrunde bahnen drauf...gleiche anzahl oben und unten...am ende braucht man halt führungen damit das ganze nicht verrutscht...die bahnen müssen spitz an den auflageflächen sein sonst hat man nur eier...ich hab da schon viel hirnschmalz dran verloren...das problem ist einfach das man wenn man irgendwelche rohre schneidet das man verschnitt hat und die niht mehr vernünftig aufeinander liegen...naja oder man muss halt doppelt rohre kaufen...ich mein so teuer sind plastik rohre ja nicht...

vll. start ich die kommende woche mal nen versuch, und dann vergleichen wir mal unsere ergebnisse


----------



## Achim_F (15. März 2007)

*AW: boilieroller selber bauen?*

hi,

verstehe ich das richtig: du willst dir rohre billig besorgen und in der länge aufschneiden, zusammenkleben....etc?
viel spass dabei!

und was die maschinen angeht so lese ich hier immer, das wohl die walzen das problem sind und der rest ist klickerkram. naja, für meine maschine habe ich 650.- euro abgedrückt....wie sich die summe zusammensetzt: 250 für die walzen incl lagerhalter, 90 für die lagerbuchsen, 50 für die lager.....usw....der rest für experimentieren (kettenräder für verschiedene geschwindigkeiten der walzen, brauchbares gestell und so weiter und so fort).

wenn maschinen wirklich soooo einfach zu bauen wären hätte jeder schon 2 im keller stehen.

trotzdem viel spass dabei....


----------



## friggler (15. März 2007)

*AW: boilieroller selber bauen?*

Gedanklicher Schnellschuss:

Holzrahmen  Breite je nach Anzahl der Bahnen, Länge wie Unter+Oberteil.

Aus z.B. Elektroinstallationsrohr (oder was auch immer ) soviele Stücken schneiden wie man Bahnen haben möchte.

Den Holzkasten am Boden mit ca. 1cm hoch  Kinderknete glattstreichen und die Rohre sauber nebeneinander in die Knete eindrücken. 

Das ganze mit Silikonöl oder Teflonspray (zum trennen) einsprühen und dann mit Giessharz ausgiessen.

Damit hätte man die Form...Den oberen Teil (Deckel) absägen. (Die form hatte ja die Länge von Ober+Unterteil)

In den äussersten beiden Bahnen das Rohr liegen lassen dann hat man auch gleich die exakte Führung.

So als schnelle Idee....


----------



## smith1337 (15. März 2007)

*AW: boilieroller selber bauen?*



Achim_F schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> wenn maschinen wirklich soooo einfach zu bauen wären hätte jeder schon 2 im keller stehen.



is von der Sache her richtig. wenn man alles neu kaufen muß, kost das wirklich ´ne Menge, keine Frage... habe da aber paar kumpels, die mich da beliefern, unterstützen etc. bin Industrieelektroniker, ergo Motorgeschichte nicht das Problem. mein bester Kumpel is Konstruktionsmechaniker, ergo Flanschlager usw auch nich das Problem... das schlimmste sind wirklich die Walzen. sagt ja keiner, das es in 2 Tagen fertig wird. dann dauert`s halt Wochen/Monat(e)...egal :g aber lösbar is das Problem, oder wat meinst!?


----------



## Achim_F (16. März 2007)

*AW: boilieroller selber bauen?*

@ friggler: vom gedanken her sehr gut, aber steht das wirklich im gesunden verhältnis zu den 22 euro, die man für einen neuen funktionierenden roller zahlen muss? ich glaube nein.... lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren.

@ smith1337: natürlich ist jedes problem beim aufbau einer maschine lösbar, aber gesunde gedanken auch 2 schritte vorraus sind nicht verkehrt.

dummerweise laufen die walzen der 14er maschine langsamer als die der 18er bzw 24er.
man muss immer wieder probieren, manchmal sind es nur wenige umdrehungen, aber was muss das muss.

ausserdem macht dieses experimentieren sehr viel spass...


----------



## friggler (16. März 2007)

*AW: boilieroller selber bauen?*



Achim_F schrieb:


> @ friggler: vom gedanken her sehr gut, aber steht das wirklich im gesunden verhältnis zu den 22 euro, die man für einen neuen funktionierenden roller zahlen muss? ich glaube nein.... lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren.



Finanziell glaube Ich nicht dass es sich ansatzweise lohnt. Allein für das Polyester Harz habe Ich 12€/3L (supergünstig über 123..) bezahlt. Einziger Vorteil wäre evtl. dass sich beim Selbstbau jede Grösse realisieren lässt, und wenn man möchte 389 Bahnen mit 1m Länge nebeneinander. Da Ich kein Karpfenangler bin weiss Ich aber nicht ob das nötig ist:q.

Mir macht es einfach Spass mir Gedanken zu machen und zu tüfteln wie man etwas machen/lösen/verbessern könnte, erstmal unabhängig davon ob es sich lohnt. Und manchmal weil es genau das spezielle was man haben möchte nicht zu kaufen gibt, oder auch weil es mit selbstgebauten Ködern z.B. ein ganz besonderes Gefühl ist was zu fangen.




Achim_F schrieb:


> ausserdem macht dieses experimentieren sehr viel spass...


Thats It!:m

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## AltBierAngler (16. März 2007)

*AW: boilieroller selber bauen?*

seh ich auch so...bei successfull gibts den guten roller für 24 euros...nja cih denke das ich mir das basteln spare

aber nen schönes trolly würd ich mir noch bauen....könnten ja ne rubrik selfmade tackle ins leben rufen, vll. einghergehend mit karpfenangeln für kleines geld threat???

mgf chris


----------



## Karpfenhyro (1. März 2011)

*AW: boilieroller selber bauen?*

da kaufsch am besten eins von Gardner sind zwar ein bischen teuerer sind aber auch top qualität und die besten auf dem markt hab selber zwei davon echt gut die dinger


----------



## yassin (1. März 2011)

*AW: boilieroller selber bauen?*

schön |rolleyes


----------



## carphunter1678 (1. März 2011)

*AW: boilieroller selber bauen?*

der thread ist fast 4 jahre alt also warum schreibt ihr noch beiträge ??


----------

